
Third Tesla crash in autopilot mode - Animats
http://electrek.co/2016/07/11/tesla-model-x-crash-montana-driver-blames-autopilot/
======
Animats
"A Tesla Model X crashed in Montana Saturday night resulting in the SUV
driving through a guardrail and going off the road. The driver blames the
Autopilot but Tesla has yet to chime in. Based on the pictures of the
aftermath, the vehicle appears to be totaled with the front passenger side
being completely torn off, including the wheel, but fortunately, both
occupants are reportedly OK."

“The car was in Autopilot at speed between 56-60 mph, the car drove off the
road and hit the guard rail wood posts. I questioned him on how can Autopilot
drove off the road by itself, he said he also want to find out.”

The accident happened in Whitehall, Montana.

